# rig trip



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone going to the rigs this weekend? WayneO, Reel Crazy, Carol, Ross and Tobbe are headed out sat. around lunch time. going to do some deep dropping on the way to the Marlin rig to chunk for yellows. we'll be on 68. give us a shout!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck and tear'em up. We'll give you a shout from the yellow gravel to check on your progress:hungry


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

Will be there Sat night and all day sunday. Got back last night from a quick10 hr rig trip,tons of blackfin and 3 yellows small schoolies. Beutiful seas . water 78.5 green blue green. fished Beercan and marlin. topwater popers , chunk.. not much bait last night.......Good luck


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Tacklerep is obviously bragging about his "short 10hr trip" and "we'll be there all day"...well some of us have real lives Tacklerep! 

Catch'em up junior...I'll be expecting fresh tuna when I get home Wed.

buck


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott! Wheres the pics from the trip? And thanx for the call yesterday, stoppped by Wayne-O on the way home from Destin and got a copule of them blacks!!:bowdown


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

good deal Clay, glad you got some Blackfin. WayneO has the pic's this time. i forgot to put my memory stick back in my camera!


----------

